# Авиация > Работы на сайте www.airforce.ru >  помогите в поисках ! Береговой Г.Т

## gucci

здравствуйте , извиняюсь если не в тему...если у кого  нибудь есть информация про* *Береговой Георгий Тимофеевич* *, поделитесь , так как нужна информация про него и фотографии для проекта!  :Wink:

----------


## An-Z

А так пробовали?

----------


## gucci

пробывал. фотографий мало , мне больше интересует период , в военное время ...космонавтика не то...

----------


## muk33

Есть автобиографическая книга Г.Т.Берегового "Три высоты". Там неплохо описан его боевой путь.

----------

